# Time to meet the twins!!! Sneak peek at our first photo session :)



## GemmaG

On my way for my scheduled c section eek can't believe it in just a couple of hours my twins will be here!!!!!


----------



## lylasmummy

How exciting.... :) good luck and enjoy your first cuddles xx


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Good luck, looking forward to seeing birth story and pics x


----------



## J22

Good luck Gemma x


----------



## Mrsmac02

That's so exciting!!! Good luck xx


----------



## eppgirl

Good luck!:)


----------



## Calibeachbum

Very exciting good luck!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Good luck x


----------



## littleone2010

Sooo exciting!!! Good luck, can't wait to see an update x


----------



## suffolksazzle

Wow exciting times!! Good luck!! x


----------



## babyhopes2010

all the bestx


----------



## uptotrix

So exciting!!!!!! Good luck!!!! x


----------



## angelandbump

Good Luck!! x


----------



## Mummy Bean

Ooh exciting. Good luck. x


----------



## embeth

Very exciting! Hope all goes well, enjoy!:)


----------



## laila 44

Good luck Hun! So exciting!!


----------



## GemmaG

Just a quick update Mia Catherine 5lb 12oz was born at 10:05 this morning followed by her brother Mason Kai 6lb 3ozs. Both are perfect and no issues at all c section went brilliantly will update better later on when I get a chance.

Mason is on left of pic Mia is baby on right! I'm in love x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 152


----------



## craftymama

Congrats!!!! They're adorable!!!


----------



## kezzaside

Congrats! So cute xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

well done :) they are perfect :)


----------



## Nela

Awwww a big congrats x 2! Look how sweet and gorgeous they are... Enjoy every moment, mama! :hugs:


----------



## suffolksazzle

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## bekkie

congratulations mama, well done!!! beautiful little babies.


----------



## momofadane

They are so so beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations! Beautiful picture x


----------



## Breezybaby80

Aw how gorgeous are they!!!


----------



## +tivethoughts

Aww perfect little babbies! I lovr how she has her hand on his face. Bless. No wonder ur in love. Adorable! Congrats xx


----------



## butterflywolf

Too freakin cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Congrats so gorgeous xx


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

Congrats! Look at the little chub chubs. You must be in awe. Enjoy! xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Oh Hun so happy for you!! I remember commenting on each others test pics in the pregnancy test forum then here you are with two beautiful babies!! <3 congratulations!!!


----------



## uptotrix

Congratulations! They'tell so cute!!


----------



## embeth

Omg so so cute!!! Congratulations :))


----------



## Dolly84

Omg they are gorgeous ;-) xxxx


----------



## jodiex

Congratulations hun. They're perfect, so adorable. Glad everything went well. X


----------



## Hope83

Huge congratulations!! They're so cute :)


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Congratulations!


----------



## Prinny

Well Done! & Congratulations Their Beautiful..xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations, they are so adorable :)


----------



## J22

aww, so pleased for you Gemma, congratulations! It's so lovely to finally see your twins after seeing your bump each week xxx :flower:


----------



## alocin22

Congratulations they are so adorable. Xx


----------



## Mummy Bean

Double congrats...they beautiful


----------



## simplyamazed

Double congratulations, they are beautiful x


----------



## lewood88

Congrats hun xx


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Gorgeous!! Well done x


----------



## excitedgal

Congrats hun,glad all went well. Good weights too! I got my c section date today,5 wks from now i meet my twins! You'll need to pass on your top tips!
xx


----------



## MarcsMrs

OMG they are just gorgeous! Well done Mama x


----------



## Calibeachbum

Awe congrats!


----------



## Emma&Freya

Congrats! I love were the babys hand is xx


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Congratulations they're so cute God bless them


----------



## shaunasmommy

They're so gorgeous! I love the picture with her hand on his face!! They already share a special bond. :) Thank you for sharing! Congratulations to your two beautiful little babies!!!! :)


----------



## GemmaG

Thanks girls

We got home today so have just put them down for their first sleep in their cot :) I'm combi feeding so every 3hrs which isn't too bad. Feeling surprisingly well after the c section but still trying to take it easy. They are great babies will sleep through to their next feed and most times I have to wake them they are an absolute pleasure!

Excitedgal don't be worrying about the c section I was so afraid and it honestly wasn't bad at all my best tip is to get moving as soon as you can honestly it speeds up the recovery period immensely and try and sleep its very hard with 2 babies to feed so take all the help you can get especially whilst at the hospital!! Will be keeping an eye for your delivery xx


----------



## GemmaG

We had our first photo session today just 12 days old..... just had to share :) wow how in love am I with these two xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 81


----------



## maybebaby3

Aww :cloud9:


----------



## babydevil1989

Awww that is a gorgeous photo such perfect babies :) x


----------



## workaholic

They are so amazingly beautiful. Congratulations. Lovely pics!


----------



## embeth

That is so cute! They are gorgeous! Xxxx


----------



## MamaPerez

Sooooo cute. Congratulations, mama!


----------



## catherineq87

So beautiful!!!!!! Congrats!! Xx


----------



## lanaross

Congratulations! Absolutely gorgeous and they look so big too. You're one happy mommy :)


----------



## exoticsiren

Soo cute:)


----------



## J22

wow, they're just so adorable Gemma - you must be one proud mamma :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on your new arrivals! They're beautiful! :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------



## Mummy Bean

Soo cute.


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## shelx

Im sure ive seen that photo before, maybe on the photographers fb page?? Congrats, theyre cuties :) x


----------



## GemmaG

Ooh possibly the photographer was John taggart and it was uploaded by him last week so very possible!! Are you in northern ireland or friends with him would be curious how you got to see the photo x


----------



## shelx

Yes im NI just had a nosy and somebody i know had a pic of their kids done by him, thats how i seen it :) x


----------

